# BEST 3d/Target Sight???



## Sentinalonfire

Hands down, CBE....


----------



## BERKUTMAKS

CBE, ......like tank.


----------



## Deadeye89

I have cbe sniper pro and really love it


----------



## ~Spot-Hogg-1~

CBE, indestructible...I prefer the Quad Lite 3D


----------



## mag41vance

Axcel! Nothing is better!


----------



## buckman2591

mag41vance said:


> Axcel! Nothing is better!


X-2... And not because I'm a staffer either. I'll always use thier sights, made the switch and never looking back. Amazing product in all aspects of design and quality


----------



## oglebuck

DS Advantage


----------



## Daniel Boone

CBE the only sight I have ever used in archery. Great stuff
DB


----------



## smokin12ring

i like sure locs. dont really like the looks of the cbe's so ive never tried one. ds advantage is a really good sight as well


----------



## shamus275

I like my Sure-Loc's too but I wish they had the built in damper like the Axcels.


----------



## srb99

Looks like CBE is pulling ahead, followed by Sure-Loc, Axcel and DS.

Good stuff, keep it coming.


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

CBE, no question. I have used Toxonics. I have used Sure-Loc Supreme and Challengers. I've never owned an Axcel. But, by the construction comparison, it's CBE. 

I am loving this Quad Lite Target.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xibowhunter

I like my Sure-Loc


----------



## ConflictDiamond

I like my Sword sight.....a lot of sight for the $$ IMO.

G


----------



## LCA

I have owned them all but shibuya and AXCEL is my favorite, i have the 3000 with a X41 housing and it is awesome.


----------



## srb99

Uh oh, a bump for Shibuya


----------



## Awan

mag41vance said:


> Axcel! Nothing is better!


There we go!


----------



## Double B

CBE quad lite 3D


----------



## JimmyP

my vote is cbe i have 4


----------



## Hopperton

I like Sure-Loc/Axcel for all around

Sure-Loc/Axcel for indoor

CBE for 3D

Sure-Loc/Axcel for field


----------



## asa1485

I have had them all. Depends on what you want to be honest. CBE is a favorite among the 3D crowd. Shibuya is lightweight and a big favorite with the field guys. Axcel is built like a tank and just as heavy. Sure Loc is lightweight and very dependable. And a favorite of many in all shooting styles.

I use Sure Loc and Shibuya. I like the Sure Locs better. Easier to adjust and just fit me better


----------



## jamesaf2870

the new sure loc icon the best sight out there.


----------



## Hopperton

jamesaf2870 said:


> the new sure loc icon the best sight out there.



If they start shipping them.


----------



## Babyk

I use Sure-Loc Supreme 9" bar with Classic Scope 3x Lens


----------



## Babyk

Hopperton said:


> If they start shipping them.


this sight is bad azz for sure


----------



## apache64D

Toxonics for me


----------



## Rielbowhunter

right now I have a CBE 3D XL, its nice. but I would like to try a Axcel.


----------



## srb99

Well it's nice to see Sure Loc is staying below the $400 mark with the new icon.


----------



## tmorelli

I'm running all CBE stuff now and couldn't be happier. They are rock solid and I like the simpler design. I've yet to have a failure/issue out of 4 of them.


----------



## salmon killer

Spot hogg makes great sights, my tommy does every thing I need and I can make it a slider or 5 pin fixed.Ya people spot hogg is that good!


----------



## JimmyP

they all are really great


----------



## stinger9

Hands down DS Advantage. The only people that don't shoot them, are people that haven't had the chance to touch one. Super tight and smooth as silk.


----------



## woodnsoul

Gotta go with the DS Advantage - simply the best made scope available today.


----------



## ARROWS

Have shot TH3
sight just about 12 years ,just saw and tried the CBE TEK TARGET, looks like and works like my TH3 , so it takes 1st place in new sights for 3D for sure. I find SURE LOC the way to go for target.


----------



## Cdpkook132

I vote DS Advantage as well.

Best sight there is. I just picked up another one.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srb99

Waiting on some info from Detlef, those DS sights look pretty sweet.


----------



## ericfloyd

cbe


----------



## J Whittington

CBE by far my first choice. Axcell my last. Biggest POS sorry excuse for a site I've seen in modern archery. I've got one that I would love to sale, but my conscious won't let me sale some one junk. I had to loctite every axis, every thing to keep it from moving. I know I'm not the only one that had serious issues with the axcell site. Several of there real pro staffers used JB weld to keep it from flung apart. Rumor has it, those bugs have been removed,but there's no way in hell0 that I'd buy another one.
Just telling it like it is


----------



## MDUDE55

CBE, why even ask this question???


----------



## athomPT

I have owned CBE, sword titan and ax3000 the only one I still have is the ax3000. Would I own either of them again, in a heart beat. The CBE is indeed built like a tank and the sword is one of the best buys on the market for what you get. I love my ax3000 and may pick up another one for spots.


----------



## jjarchery

CBE Quad Lite 3-D is the best sight I have owned and I have had Toxonics Nail Drivers, Sure Loc Supremes, and Challengers. CBE is so tough and tight compared to the rest.


----------



## super*

axcel for me when i buy a new one.


----------



## J Whittington

super* said:


> axcel for me when i buy a new one.


Read my post before you do.


----------



## srb99

Ok guys, thanks for all the input. I checked out the DS sight, WOW!! 
New DS Advantage in Gun Metal Blue should be here in a few days. What a great looking color too!!


----------



## Cdpkook132

srb99 said:


> Ok guys, thanks for all the input. I checked out the DS sight, WOW!!
> New DS Advantage in Gun Metal Blue should be here in a few days. What a great looking color too!!


It's literally the best sight there is. You will not be dissapointed. I have my second one on the way. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I have shot just about everything out there and the Shibuya is hands down my favorite!! There is nothing out there like it!!


----------



## Cdpkook132

NEVADAPRO said:


> I have shot just about everything out there and the Shibuya is hands down my favorite!! There is nothing out there like it!!


Have you used a DS Advantage?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randal L

Sword


----------



## corpralbarn

Im running a copper John but you can find those anymore... great sight aside from the 3rd and 4th axis adjustment.. Which i have never touched lol


----------



## andyjen

My Spot Hogg Wrap it works well. Love the verticle wire!


----------



## ithoyts

Cbe


----------



## srb99

Well, the DS Advantage sight came in last week. All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!
The machining, fit and finish on this sight is unbelievable. Extremely well designed and laid out. Silky smooth.
For anyone looking for a new sight, you've got to consider the DS.

Thanks for everyone's input...I hadn't seen a DS before and it was great find.

Stan


----------



## D.Short

Hoggfather for me!


----------



## firemanjones

CBE is the best in my book. I have tried most of the major makers and CBE in top notch! I have a tek target and a sniper. love them both!


----------



## gamekiller

i bet a lot of you have never seen or used the DS Advantage... ever one that has seen mine eyes light up and get all big.... my 2013 DS Advantage is a pimp


----------



## labonte.r

tried most and went back to cbe


----------



## gamekiller

srb99 said:


> Well, the DS Advantage sight came in last week. All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!
> The machining, fit and finish on this sight is unbelievable. Extremely well designed and laid out. Silky smooth.
> For anyone looking for a new sight, you've got to consider the DS.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's input...I hadn't seen a DS before and it was great find.
> 
> 
> Stan


DS Advantage is the way to go!


----------



## bowtechlx

Hogg father is my choice. I use a multi pin head for it for hunting and then a single pin head for target. Best versatile sight on the market. Plus its built like a tank, you can pound nails with it.

Here it is set up for hunting.



























And here it is without the lens and sunshade for target


----------



## J Whittington

CBE ! Tru ball axcell is the biggest POS, sorry excuse for site ive ever had, an old check it was better!
I Had to use red loc-tite and JB weld to keep the 2nd and 3rd axis from moving. Paid axcell prostaff shooters showed me what they had to do to keep the site from moving. Truball refused to repair or replace it 

Old toxonics terminator was tuff as a tank, heavy but darn good site


----------



## bama3dshooter

love my cbe absolutely awesome! but i will throw the sword out there its a great sight for the money you get a total package for the price of the sight alone on most brands it was the first target sight i owned


----------

